# Apple Announcement tomorrow at 10 am eastern



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

The Beatles anyone? Rumors has it that Sir Paul McCartney is in the 'states also possibly for the announcement.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

From Engadget...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh. OK. :zzz:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

iTunes = iRipoff


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be a good thing for Apple and iTunes... but I really hope that isn't the only announcement.

I like the Beatles, but it doesn't feel like a mega announcement to hype with anticipation to me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe Steve Jobs is going to concede defeat:


> Bootlace creators bringing Froyo to iPhone 4, iPad. http://www.androidcentral.com/creators-bootlace-bringing-froyo-iphone-4-ipad#comments


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's probably the announcement of iOS 4.2 for iPad, and the corresponding upgrade to iTunes


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> iTunes = iRipoff


How so?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's probably the announcement of iOS 4.2 for iPad, and the corresponding upgrade to iTunes


This is what I would expect, too but I'm guessing we should expect iBeatles as well. Really though, it's the iPad that's the killer announcement.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

:zzz: x1000000

Beatles... Really? A day that I'll never forget? :lol:

Bring on 4.2 for the iPad. That is far bigger news than the Beatles.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just received itunes 10.1. I don't know if this is new/old or has anything to do with the announcement ..I only have iTunes because Melissa has a iphone, I don't use it much myself.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Just received itunes 10.1. I don't know if this is new/old or has anything to do with the announcement ..I only have iTunes because Melissa has a iphone, I don't use it much myself.


I installed it two days ago. Not too new.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I installed it two days ago. Not too new.


Ah..thanks.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I was hoping for iPad 4.2

Bummer! I guess I’ll let it be.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand thud.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No surprise to me. Steve Jobs is a big Beatles fan. It is a major milestone though. The owners were one of the big holdouts for digital download. Of course, the CD's have been available for a while now.

I might go ahead and download the box set because I want to see the concert. Plus, my wife wants the collection anyway.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Most fans probably already had the songs in their library...I do.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tomorrow? There's another announce coming tomorrow?



A local cafe has a sign that reads: 

"Free Beer Tomorrow"

Sadly, tomorrow never comes.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nick said:


> Tomorrow? There's another announce coming tomorrow?


Perhaps not tomorrow, but SOON.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I Don't Want to Spoil the Party, and since All Things Must Pass, I will Let it Be... though I was tempted to take Maxwell's Silver Hammer to this announcement in disappointment, but I Should Have Known Better.

Maybe When I'm Sixty-Four, I will look back more fondly at Yesterday and, With A Little Help from My Friends, I'll Be on My Way.

P.S. I Love You. The End. Run for Your Life!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Most fans probably already had the songs in their library...I do.


I thought the very same thing. I doubt Beatles fans were waiting on iTunes.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I Don't Want to Spoil the Party, and since All Things Must Pass, I will Let it Be... though I was tempted to take Maxwell's Silver Hammer to this announcement in disappointment, but I Should Have Known Better.
> 
> Maybe When I'm Sixty-Four, I will look back more fondly at Yesterday and, With A Little Help from My Friends, I'll Be on My Way.
> 
> P.S. I Love You. The End. Run for Your Life!


:goodjob:

Maybe now the album artwork for my 12 Beatles's albums will download properly?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you'll see an announcement of an absurd amount of $ in downloads over the next few weeks / months.


----------

